# Picture Request-Sad Doggies



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

*Picture Request-Sad Doggies*LAST CALL**

Last Call everyone If you want your doggy in here.
On a side note not all dogs where selected sorry, I picked the saddest pics 

I have to do a video piece for school and I want to do it on BSL. The local humane society won't allow me to come out and take pics of their pits (cuz their gay I don't know why)

So please send me sad pics of your dogs if you don't mind. In the kennel/crate or just generally sad-ish. This way I can avoid any copyright issues also.
Thanks


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

kinda sad lookin


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Well Chickie is part pittie...does that count?







Syd at the vet










The day she ate my pillow




WHEW! Ok those are all the "SAD" ones I can find...but if you need more I may have some archived...LOL!


----------



## ::Diesel:: (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a bunch, Diesel makes the craziest faces. lol


----------



## ::Diesel:: (Jun 14, 2008)

Oooo I found some really good ones, enjoy!

He looks so sad  Like I locked him in jail FOREVER. He is sooo dramatic!


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

how the spca going to do that your video piece may have gotten a homes for some of the dogs if not more shame on them but here i hope this helps



















nights half pit and husky









ill send in more later if u still need more i hope you get a good grade


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Here are mine


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

hope this one comes out well


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

^sorry, i realllllly need to get a digital camera


----------



## honeypitty (Jul 8, 2008)

my friends pit smokey (female)








pup i went and got for a friend had worms realy bad when we picked her up








aroura pissed off that im makeing her be good fir the camera








if it does have to be pit bulls dont worie about this one is is my boxer sysco


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Brutus looking mighty depressed


















crappy phone pic, but Loki is such a happy guy, it's hard to catch a "sad" pic of him



















This one I think would be good for a BSL vid though









You could put a caption like "I don't see why they think I am so bad" or something. I dunno. Feel free to use whatever.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks guys keep em coming.
I don't knwo we don't have an SPCA out here per se, its just the local humane society. I'm not sure why they wouldn't.


----------



## gatorleg1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is my first post. This is my 3 legged APBT Macho. It doesn,t get much sadder than that!







,


----------



## gatorleg1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I found a few more!!!







,







,


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cutest 3 legger I have ever seen


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

intensive said:


> hope this one comes out well


When did angel get so HUGE? OMG! You need to post pics more often!!!


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

*Bump*

LAST CALL


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

*not sure if you still wanted pics....*


----------

